# Youtube harassment



## Erik (Nov 13, 2008)

Some guy names subs4forsubs totally insulted me by posting the following message on my youtube channel:

"****in cheater , you knew the 2x2 scramble before you solve it.

He was the scrambler , that's how he knew the scramble and that's how he found out the solution.

Yea , delete this comment because you damn well you cheated. There is no possible way you could see the solution or even react to a skip like that in .96 of a second.




Rot in hell you ****in cheater. You make Matyas look like a saint"

Does anybody know who this is? His picture shows something about cubing. I tried to report him, but I'm not sure how it works on youtube.
I know what you're thinking: 'screw people who hate you, you always have that on youtube' but it looks like he's a cuber and I've never seen any cuber in my life being so hostile.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 13, 2008)

He made the Matyas Kuti tribute video, so obviously he is a fan of Kuti. 
That's all I know.


----------



## pjk (Nov 13, 2008)

Let the low-lifes be low-lifes, ignore it. If you let it get to you, you are satisfying the person who wrote it. Delete the comment because you don't want that stuff represented on your channel, and then forget it ever happened.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 13, 2008)

it sucks that anyone would want to write something so unkind to you erik. i agree, just remove it. this person is obviously just a bitter moron with nothing better to do. i guess reporting via youtube is the only thing you can do


----------



## Rabid (Nov 13, 2008)

Let the haters be your motivators. Leave the comment up. It adds a hilarity vector.
If you were going to cheat..you wouldn't have added a skip..


----------



## Henrik (Nov 13, 2008)

Is there even a video of the solve yet?
And that comment hmm has he ever tried Magic? you can easily react to things in sub-1 sec if something goes wrong or right.


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol, what a noob. Does he realise who he's talking about?


----------



## Michel (Nov 13, 2008)

maybe some one who got sub4 with 4 x sub4.

Or someone who wants some one who has sub4 on 2x2 with 4 x sub4 look really bad!


----------



## Hakan (Nov 13, 2008)

Why would you even cheat in 2x2? xD You have no reason to cheat, at all


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 13, 2008)

You could go ahead and one star all his videos. Not much of a comeback, but it is something. Or you could send him a message asking why he decided to act as he did, and tell him to say sorry. And then spam his inbox, and if you are lucky, it will also spam his e-mail inbox


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 13, 2008)

what a noob. I think that those kinda people are just jealous that your so awesome compared to them. Those people have no life.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 13, 2008)

Hakan said:


> Why would you even cheat in 2x2? xD You have no reason to cheat, at all


That reasoning didn't work last February.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know why some people think that it's ok to act like that just because it's online.

http://xkcd.com/202/


----------



## Guoguodi (Nov 13, 2008)

Delete comment, block user.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 13, 2008)

who cheated?


----------



## tim (Nov 13, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> who cheated?



Youtube.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2008)

Erik said:


> Does anybody know who this is?



no, and we we most likely never will. It is his anonymity that led to this sort of behavior. He would never say any of that to your face, I don't think anyone would. However, since he is hiding behind his username he can say whatever he wants. He might not even believe the words he is saying, he's probably just being a total *** because he can.

here is an enlightening an entertaining article on trolling and its effects on the internet.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Nov 13, 2008)

Write a reply saying

"Poor soul. Can't accept it when someone does something so unbelievable. May GOD help you."


----------



## shelley (Nov 13, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> who cheated?



It wasn't actually cheating. From what I gather from forum discussion there was some questionable execution of competition procedures, but that's hardly the competitors' fault.


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Nov 14, 2008)

What a ****ing douche. Well i dont know but like i would report him to the WCA or something.Harrasment is against regulations


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hakan said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you even cheat in 2x2? xD You have no reason to cheat, at all
> ...


what happened last February?


----------



## blade740 (Nov 14, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Hakan said:
> ...



Leap year, of course.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> Hepheron said:
> 
> 
> > who cheated?
> ...



Well, I definitely think someone cheated at the Geneva Open. It wasn't Erik though.


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2008)

Cameron Almasi said:


> What a ****ing douche. Well i dont know but like i would report him to the WCA or something.Harrasment is against regulations



But no one knows who he is...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2008)

Bryan said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Hepheron said:
> ...



well sheriff admitted to that he knew the solution, but he claims that he was going to try to invalidate the scramble if he got it.



Cameron Almasi said:


> What a ****ing douche. Well i dont know but like i would report him to the WCA or something.Harrasment is against regulations



yes because the WCA regulates youtube...


----------



## shelley (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah. Harassment of any kind at any time is against regulations. You better watch out. The WCA police will beat down your door and take all your cubes away if you harass that kid at school.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> Yeah. Harassment of any kind at any time is against regulations. You better watch out. The WCA police will beat down your door and take all your cubes away if you harass that kid at school.



"Oh.... no not my Eastsheen.... NOOOOOOO!!!!! ARGH my arm.... There's blood on the floor no please not my........ D I Y *dies yet still manages to type*

Erik: Maybe you should leave the message so we can all bash him with our comments and spam his e-mail inbox by replying


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 14, 2008)

Whenever I got comments like that, I left the comments up and blocked the user. *shrug*


----------



## VirKill (Nov 15, 2008)

Youtube harassher is everywhere....

*sigh*


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2008)

Wasn't that just a super-lucky scramble? At least 3 people got sub2 with it. (2 sub WR)


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 15, 2008)

plus the scrambles, there what like 20 moves, i dont think someone could get away with 20 moves in under a second.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, the solution obviously was shorter than the scramble.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 15, 2008)

and erik all that matters, is that you know that you didnt cheat, and just about everybody here also thinks that you did not cheat. It was one mind who thought false.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 16, 2008)

haha i cant believe it ticked you off. It doesn't bother me at all when I get stuff like that anymore - welcome to the internet


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Darn i think of been cubing wrong. i always just revers my scramble....


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 30, 2008)

I hear you Odin me to


----------



## Samlambert (Dec 30, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Youtube is absolutely full of haters. I get sooo many haters. My biggest hater would probably have to be this guy named fazz. He made several videos about me, so I decided to post videos about him. Got tons of positive feedback. Check it out if you want. It's about 10 1/2 minutes. If you got the time watch it, let me know what you think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN_Zad1SjMg



Please people it would be REALLY appreciated if you could stop reviving old threads. Only revive a thread if you would have otherwise made a new thread about the same subject.


----------



## Dene (Dec 30, 2008)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Youtube is absolutely full of haters. I get sooo many haters. My biggest hater would probably have to be this guy named fazz. He made several videos about me, so I decided to post videos about him. Got tons of positive feedback. Check it out if you want. It's about 10 1/2 minutes. If you got the time watch it, let me know what you think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN_Zad1SjMg



Ugh I couldn't stand that video for more than like 30 seconds, rap sucks. Also, you are not the man, get over yourself. I don't know who "fazz" is, but it seems to me like you're being a hater.


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, he's really accusing ERIK AKKERSDIJK of cheating....really......for real....


----------

